# Hello



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

Hi I'm Don and it's good to be here


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Nice to have you here.

Everyone will ask this question....Where are the pictures? 
Well, unless you have never Haunted before.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome to the forum Don.


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

Not sure if this will work or not but I'll try posting a link to some pictures my friend took of this years party.

Image hosting, free photo sharing & video sharing at Photobucket


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome Don, Nice party. It looks like you like skellies.


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Hello and welcome!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum, Don. Took a look at the album and I'd say you'll fit right in here


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Welcome aboard!

There is a picture in your photobucket album from the party with a fire and a tree stump with a face on it. Was the face put on a real tree stump and, erm, sacrificed? to the fire?
Bonfires are always nice at Halloween


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

Hello & Welcome


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

DeadSpider said:


> Welcome aboard!
> 
> There is a picture in your photobucket album from the party with a fire and a tree stump with a face on it. Was the face put on a real tree stump and, erm, sacrificed? to the fire?
> Bonfires are always nice at Halloween


The face was part of some children's costumes that I picked up at a discount store a few years back for a dollar each.

I cut the face off one of the costumes, nailed it to a hollow log, and set it on the fire. As you can see, huge flames shot out the top of the log and except for a little curling at the bottom, the mask was not damaged at all.

Best dollar I ever spent.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Howdy Don!


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Hi and welcome !!


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

Thank you for the warm welcome and kind comments everybody.


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Welcome Don, glad you found your way here.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One) (Feb 23, 2006)

Welcome to the Forum


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Welcome Don...
good idea on the fire...Bon Fires Good
looks like a bunch a bikers..woohoo
what are you guys drinking in those shot cups?


----------



## silcrest (Nov 10, 2008)

Welcome aboard and a Merry Christmas.

Silvia


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hey Don! Just found your welcome thread today. Welcome to the forum, and your Halloween party looks like it was alot of fun.


----------



## naberhoodhaunts (Mar 29, 2008)

hello don nice to have you join us


----------

